# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Frhsession morgen Warnemnde

## blobbyvolley

Hallo Leute,

auf Grund der guten Vorhersage beim Winddnen fr morgen frh (gute 6 Bft) werde ich morgen eine Frhsession in Warnemnde starten. Mit frh meine ich wirklich frh, also vor der Arbeit. Sonnenaufgang ist um 4:37 Uhr d.h. gegen 5 Uhr knnte man auf dem Wasser sein. Dann 2 bis 2,5 Stunden surfen gehen und ab ins Bro. Vielleicht treffe ich ja den ein oder anderen!? Cool wr's allemal.

Gru

----------


## huebi

nach warnemnde komm ich nicht aber ich das gleiche in heiligenhafen vor. vielleicht ist ja noch jemand da. 
Gru

----------


## north_surf

Hatte auch an so eine Frhsessio gedacht nach Halli oder Groenbrode

allerdings erst gegen 5.15 in Barsbttel los und sptestens 12.00 zurck.
Httenoch n platz frei!wer bock hatt melden..

----------


## huebi

die Vorhersage wird immer schlechter. ich glaub das wird nichts mehr.

----------

